# Which Ankona? New Member here.



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

You pretty much mention 1A and 1B in my book when it comes to the Ankona fleet. They are two completely different skiffs that offer different potentials. 

The SUV can probably be considered the most versatile skiff in the fleet due to its true 5" draft, poling capabilities, and big water potential. The sharp front entry nose really has the ability to cut through a chop really well. The skiff is very stable for a 375# skiff. The SUV fishes like a much bigger platform than the water it gets into.

The Cayenne has taken some time to catch on in popularity. It has shallow water capabilities with a 6-7" draft but can afford you range of covering lots of water with a 70 HP max rating. With a 71" beam this skiff will be the most stable of the two. As far as covering water in comfort, this skiff is amazingly sensitive to trim adjustments which makes for a very dry ride. 

Both pole great, are silent, and offer an angler to fish many different situations. I have owned two SUV's and am getting ready to get into a Cayenne. Either way you will not go wrong, but I am looking forward to a 60 E-tec and the speed and range that goes along with it on the Cayenne.

You best bet is to wet test both and spend some time fishing on both. You will get many great insights and reviews on here but ultimately you have to run and fish the skiff, so it comes down to which one suits your needs better. You may discover another model along the way the may fit the bill better. Based on your criteria you listed, you've started off with two great skiffs. Good luck in your search.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I personally love the Cayenne. We picked one up last September and it's been phenomenal. I haven't spent much time in the SUV, but I'm sure it'll do well. I have owned two Copperhead's (both Gen 1 and Gen 2) and currently have the Shadowcast 17 non tunnel prototype, and the Cayenne. I've loved all the skiffs. 

I'm looking at adding a Saltmarsh to the fleet as a puddle jumper, for it truly is an incredible little skiff.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Not much to add to what Shadowcast and PIB said.. except that for three years our SUV-17 has taken us from the shallowest of shallows to across choppy bays and even a few miles offshore on nice days. Still happy with the boat, and we still enjoy a great relationship with the folks at the company that built it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have an SUV and I couldn't imagine a boat floating any more shallow. I'm sure there are some out there that might be able to sneak in another inch but once you get it down to less than 5 inches it's pretty much bragging rights. At least that's how I feel here in Louisiana where we have a soft mud bottom. 

The only complaint I have about my SUV is it likes to bow steer in chop. It's fine once you learn what causes it, for me it's usually heavy quartering chop with too much weight forward. It's really spooky the first couple of times it happens. It will throw you on your ass if you standing while driving the tiller. 

I do not have trim tabs, perhaps it would correct this problem. I have found that simply backing off the throttle fixes 95% of bow steer. 

After having the opportunity to fish out of a some high end poling skiffs, I don't find that any of them do anything any better or worse than the SUV. It's a good little hull. Mine wouldn't win any beauty contests but the fish don't seem to mind.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

SUV Bow steer... 
The sharp nose entry works wonders to cut through chop improving the ride, but will dig in when encountering large quartering wakes or small swells. . 
What we do: Lift the trim tabs all the way up and tilt the motor up a bit to lift the nose and back off to 25 mph.  This works for us to correct the problem without re-distributing the load ..even with my wife sitting on the guide box cushion in front of the console.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's what I am going to call my Cooler Seat in front of the console "Guide Box " 

Thanks


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I do not have trim tabs, perhaps it would correct this problem. I have found that simply backing off the throttle fixes 95% of bow steer.


That is the best remedy. I always allow wet testers to experience the bow steer and the show them what happens I'd you slow it down. Then there's no surprises. Nevertheless, a grab bar is a must if you are running a tiller.


----------



## wilmat (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> That's what I am going to call my Cooler Seat in front of the console "Guide Box "
> 
> Thanks


Yes... One might think that a "guide box" would actually be more expensive than a "cooler seat" because it is larger, oriented front to back, and therefore opens from the side. ... but NO.. same price !! (Our "cooler seat"/"guide box" on the SUV is actually the live well)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My bad mine will have to be called a Cooler Seat cause it opens from the front and it's not expensive or is it a live well

Oh well if I put a seat on it maybe...


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the handling characteristics of the Shadowcast hulls?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

For what it is, a 240# skiff, the 16 really does well. It is as dry as one can expect from a small skiff. You will experience the weight sensitivity as the hull has a 55" beam. As far as handling a chop, I thought it did fine. You just have to be smart. I started mine with a 9.9 HP and bumped up to a 20 HP and really saw its performance take off. It poles like a dream and is dead silent.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Good to hear. 
Thanks, Jon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the 17 non tunnel Shadowcast. I love the skiff. It handles great, super stable, floats in like 2-3" of water, silent, super dry, my top speed is 29.9 mph with a 25 two stroke, two anglers and all gear. Turns great, poles great, shoots right up on plane.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Quit rubbing that non T 17 in my face, Eric lol. 
I'm trying to pick up a 16, 18, or SUV used and it's a hell of a hunt so far.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You can buy my 17 used.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I'm trying to pick up a 16, 18, or SUV used and it's a hell of a hunt so far.


There's a reason for that....


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

> > I'm trying to pick up a 16, 18, or SUV used and it's a hell of a hunt so far.
> 
> 
> There's a reason for that....


I'll take it as a good sign.


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Had my Svadowcast 16 now going on 3 weeks and couldn't be happier with it. Had her on the water about 10 times since I got her not including the runs we did in florida when we picked her up. Performs well with the 20hp and does decent in chop. Super light, poles well and very quiet.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

For the longer trips in the LA areas you will want the Cayenne with bigger hp rating and generally better for long range fishing.


----------

